# Ford 7.3powerstroke



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Pulled up to stop sign she quit it will roll over but won't fire up anybody know about these diesels I can't figure it out any help would be appreciated


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Crank sensor... Common prob on the 7.3

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

With some searching you will find your answer here..... http://www.powerstroke.org/


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

It could be the Cam Position Sensor, not the Crank Sensor as stated. The Cam Position Sensor was a recall issue for the 7.3L Powerstroke. 

But before you run out and start throwing parts at the truck. Pull out the owners manual. Look at the fuse location diagram in the manual. Find the fuse for the fuel heater. Pull it out and see if it is blown. If it is blown, open the hood and on the backside of the fuel filter housing is the plug for the fuel heater. Unplug it and then replace the fuse. After that you can start the truck up. 

Another issue it could be is the Injector Pressure Regulator commonly called the IPR. It is located on the backside of the High Pressure Oil Pump Housing. If the IPR is bad it will not run. You need a diagnostic computer to see if the IPR is bad. The IPR should read 500psi at minimum during cranking to start the truck if it does not read 500 psi during cranking then it will not start. There for the IPR is bad and needs replaced or the High Pressure Oil Pump is bad and needs replaced. But most likely it will be the IPR before the High Pressure Oil Pump. 

Another thing that can cause this is a bad under the valve cover wiring harness. But usually it will run rough and miss firing before it stalls. 

The other sensor you can check is the Injector Control Pressure or ICP. It is located on the driverside cylinder head. Behind the alternator on the oil rail of the cylinder head. You can unplug it and if the truck starts up then your ICP is bad. 

If you were closer I would come over with my computer and knowledge and get you up and running. 

Any questions you can pm me. I owned my 2002 F-250 from brand new, I did all my own maintenance and replaced my engine and turbo and injectors and all that stuff. I owned it til it caught on fire due to the trans leaking fluid on the exhaust.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

bigrackmack said:


> With some searching you will find your answer here..... http://www.powerstroke.org/


 
Or you could just ask me, via pm. Being I have over 15,000 postings on that website. Also that website is so big and busy now you may not get an answer today or tomorrow. Or you may never find the info you need. 

Hey Mack how's your truck running?


If you can wait til Friday I could head up your way and take a look at it for you.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

bigcountrysg said:


> It could be the Cam Position Sensor, not the Crank Sensor as stated. The Cam Position Sensor was a recall issue for the 7.3L Powerstroke.
> 
> But before you run out and start throwing parts at the truck. Pull out the owners manual. Look at the fuse location diagram in the manual. Find the fuse for the fuel heater. Pull it out and see if it is blown. If it is blown, open the hood and on the backside of the fuel filter housing is the plug for the fuel heater. Unplug it and then replace the fuse. After that you can start the truck up.
> 
> ...


Why couldn't it be the crank sensor? My FIL's truck did the same thing and turned out the crank sensor was the culprit...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Why couldn't it be the crank sensor? My FIL's truck did the same thing and turn out the crank sensor was the culprit...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Right sensor wrong name. The correct name is the Camshaft Position Sensor, located between the water pump and the crank shaft at about 11 O'clock on the front of the front engine cover. It uses a 10mm or 8mm bolt to hold it in place. When installing the new one you should coat the o-ring with some motor oil so it will be easier to install. 


Another thing I forgot to cover is engine oil. Pull the dipstick and check the oil level. If the oil level is low then the truck will not run because the High Pressure Oil Pump needs oil. 

The High Pressure Oil Pump shares oil from the engine. The HPOP system uses 3 quarts of oil on it's own. If you were to completely drain all the oil. It would take 18 quarts of oil to fill the engine back up with oil. 

The big thing is if the OP will explain more on how the truck stalled out.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

bigcountrysg said:


> Right sensor wrong name. The correct name is the Camshaft Position Sensor, located between the water pump and the crank shaft at about 11 O'clock on the front of the front engine cover. It uses a 10mm or 8mm bolt to hold it in place. When installing the new one you should coat the o-ring with some motor oil so it will be easier to install.
> 
> 
> Another thing I forgot to cover is engine oil. Pull the dipstick and check the oil level. If the oil level is low then the truck will not run because the High Pressure Oil Pump needs oil.
> ...


Gotcha bigcounty... Ole boy at NAPA called it the crank sensor but that was the problem. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

It's not the crank sensor first thing we checked


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Then u need a diagnostic computer to check other sensors 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rebelmike (Jun 16, 2010)

This is my truck.... So far I changed Cps that didn't do it...unplugged the icp sensor... I drained the fuel filer and turn the key on so the lift pump is pumping.. I put 2 new battery's in it.. I borrowed a snapon mt2500 scanner and the only thing it would show on my truck is the rpm it cranks at and the temp I have someone comeing tonight with a better scanner to check injection pressure


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Let me know what you find out. I should be able to come up Thursday evening and hook my computer up to it if need be.


----------



## rebelmike (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's what I was looking at... Where it says injection pressure that will only hit 44 when cranking on it Also did a buzz test on all 8 injectors and there's no problems there


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

rebelmike said:


> Here's what I was looking at... Where it says injection pressure that will only hit 44 when cranking on it Also did a buzz test on all 8 injectors and there's no problems there
> View attachment 39733


 
As you found out the IPR is bad and needs to be replaced.


----------

